# Metal tubes/lines



## ErikS (Jul 11, 2005)

Got my Maxima Sideswiped the other day and as I was trying to straighten it out I accidentally flattened a metal tube/line on the passenger side of the engine.
After it got flattened I can no longer take the key out of the ignition and every time I try to start the car I fry the ignition fuse in the engine bay.

There is 2 lines (in an over/under fashion) going behind the passenger side headlight, curvesbackwards and then the top one ends up in the Power Steering Reservoir. 
BUT WHAT is the under one for????
And most important. What is it carrying? Oil? Air?

The only thing that makes sense is a brake or starter related thing but I have no idea and Haynes doesn't say anything about it.


Any help would be FANTASTIC.

Thanks in advance.

Erik S.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

ErikS said:


> Got my Maxima Sideswiped the other day and as I was trying to straighten it out I accidentally flattened a metal tube/line on the passenger side of the engine.
> After it got flattened I can no longer take the key out of the ignition and every time I try to start the car I fry the ignition fuse in the engine bay.
> 
> There is 2 lines (in an over/under fashion) going behind the passenger side headlight, curvesbackwards and then the top one ends up in the Power Steering Reservoir.
> ...



which side was hit? the tubes as you call them are probably air conditioning lines. on that side of the engine compartment. but flattening those would have nothing to do with the key getting stuck. you may have somehow cut the insulation from the starter wire and that is now shorting to the block when you start the car. that would cause a fuse to blow. but we need more information. a photo would also help.


----------

